
Three Strange Definitions of Computer Programming from Edsger Dijkstra - ivankirigin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzUuCwyk5DA&feature=player_embedded#
======
Kliment
Is there a transcript somewhere? A quick search doesn't yield anything.

EDIT: I did watch the video. It defines programming as "patterns of energy
that affect the world", "The next step in evolution" and stuff from the "mind
of the universe" with very little content beyond that. Absolutely zero
relation to the title. No connection to Dijkstra.

------
nandemo
The pace is a bit too fast but the talk is interesting. Makes me want to read
his (upcoming) book.

